# How helpful is L-Theanine?



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been looking at ALL options. I hear that L-Theanine is one. I love tea but I don't drink it very often.
I was wondering if there is anyone here who does use this option regularly and what their experience with it has been! If that person is you (or at some point was you), thanks a bunch for sharing!

Also, I was wondering if it's in all tea or just green tea...?
I'm not a fan of green tea but for this, I can make myself a fan, haha.​


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

It works for some people but not all. It didn't work for me. Yes, it is a bit relaxing, but eating pasta is relaxing too 

Have you tried Taurine ? It is way cheaper and it really calms you down. Furthermore, it is a natural aminoacid which actually is good for your body, unlike Theanine which is foreign for your body. Take 500mg to 1g on an empty stomach for maximum benefits.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

robertz said:


> It works for some people but not all. It didn't work for me. Yes, it is a bit relaxing, but eating pasta is relaxing too
> 
> Have you tried Taurine ? It is way cheaper and it really calms you down. Furthermore, it is a natural aminoacid which actually is good for your body, unlike Theanine which is foreign for your body. Take 500mg to 1g on an empty stomach for maximum benefits.


Thanks. I've never even heard of Taurine before, haha. I'll look into that for sure.


----------



## Recusant (May 4, 2009)

Taurine is supposed to give you energy actually, that's why it's in red bull and other energy drinks...


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah irma, glycine may be useful too. GABA, glycine, taurine and tryptophan (or 5-HTP) are all inhibitory aminoacids you can try. I've tried them all and 5-HTP is the strongest of all of them, but makes you somewhat emotionally numb and reduces sex drive.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes. L-Theanine is quite effective. But don't bother with the Theanine pills. In my experience, they may have a little effect but they're pretty useless and expensive.

The best source is tea. I believe green tea is the highest in L-theanine but it's more complicated than that. The best green tea will cost you quite a bit and you'll probably have to order it. The kind that comes in teabags in the grocery store is nasty and doesn't work very well. 

All real tea has some L-theanine. The biggest negative is that it only works as long as you keep drinking plenty of tea. If you get tired of drinking tea all the time, you obviously lose the benefits. The biggest pain is making the tea. It's no big deal for a while but it gets old fast. 

You will notice that it will significantly increase your ability to focus and concentrate on things. I'm able to think much more clearly when I drink plenty of tea. It also gives you a bit of a euphoria. It can be subtle but it's hard to miss if you give it time.

HTH


----------

